# Snow thrower



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to use a rear mt thrower on an 8N or is it geared too high in reverse? Standard 4 spd. Have a chance at one but afraid it will not work.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

stephenscity said:


> Has anyone ever tried to use a rear mt thrower on an 8N or is it geared too high in reverse? Standard 4 spd. Have a chance at one but afraid it will not work.


How does your clutch system work, is it a two stage? If you can stop your wheels and keep the PTO turning, you should be ok. Bye


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

It does not have live PTO. That was my concern you have to take it out of gear and then let the clutch out.


----------

